# Betrugs masche



## GreitZ (18. Dezember 2019)

Hallöchen, die einen oder anderen unter euch  verkaufen sicher hin und wieder irgendwo ungenutzte oder platzfressende Gebrauchtwaren.

Bei mir geht es speziell um einen Grafikkarten Verkauf bei Ebay.



Meine Artikelbeschreibung sah folgendermaßen aus.

AMD Vega 56 Sapphire Nitro + Limited Edition. Zustand: Gebraucht. Versand mit DHL Paket bis 2 kg.


Die Karte bringt in 1440p in allen aktuellen Spielen stets über 140fps was für meinen Monitor mit 144hz immer wichtig war.

Sie hat auch ein BIOS Flash aud dem Silent Schalter bekommen. Dort läuft sie mit einem vega 64 bios.
In der Standartschaltung läuft sie wie gewohnt in den höchsten Leistung.
So läuft die Karte bereits Problemlos seit einem Jahr.

Da es sich um einen Privatverkauf handelt gebe ich keine Gewähr oder keine Garantie.
Ein Umtausch ist ausgeschlossen.
Die Karte ist aktuell noch bei mir im System verbaut und wartet auf seinen neuen besitzer.
Ich kaufte die Karte letztes Jahr im Januar für zirka 690€ bei Caseking

Viel Spaß beim bieten

Bis auf die Schreibfehler denke ich mal habe ich nichts falsch gemacht.

Nun kurz verfasst, der Käufer verklagt mich, ich hätte ihm eine defekte Karte verkauft und will sein Geld zurück.

Er beschreibt was die Karte nun nur noch tut nachdem er sie in Händen hielt, und damit sonswas damit gemacht haben kann.

Das Paket war natürlich versichert verschickt worden.

Egal wie nun hin oder her.

Es geht vor Gericht.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen gemacht und daher nützliche tips die mir behilflich sein könnten?





Das alles weil man eben schnell jemandem und einem selbst etwas gutes tun möchte.

Wegen 230€ vor Gericht mit jemandemStreiten wegen etwas das nicht wirklich den wahnsinns Wert hat. 



Ich für meinen Teil werde nie mehr an fremde gebrauchtes verkaufen, das kann nur Ärger und unnötige Arbeit naCh siCh ziehen.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Dezember 2019)

Erstmal abwarten ob er dich wirklich verklagt hat, vielleicht will er dir nur Angst machen damit du sein Geld zurück zahlst.
Ansonsten solltest du sobald eine Anzeige oder Klage rein kommt ein Anwalt aufsuchen, denn nur der kann dich Rechtlich gut beraten.


----------



## ich558 (18. Dezember 2019)

Denke auch das nur eine leere Drohung.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Dezember 2019)

In allen aktuellen Games 140fps in 1440p? Das wage ich aber stark zu bezweifeln. 

Nicht dass er weniger hat und deshalb meint sie sei defekt.

Hat er was genaueres gesagt? Also was tut die Karte noch?

Hast du ihn gefragt was für ein Netzteil er hat, bzw. was für ein System?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Dezember 2019)

................................


----------



## drstoecker (19. Dezember 2019)

Was hat das hier im Verkaufsteil zu suchen?
kläre das doch bitte auf der Plattform wo der Handel stattfand.


----------



## GreitZ (19. Dezember 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Was hat das hier im Verkaufsteil zu suchen?
> kläre das doch bitte auf der Plattform wo der Handel stattfand.



Foren sind auch dafür da das jemand geholfen bekommt und andere gegebenenfalls auch aus Fehlern lernen.

Danke für eure redliche Teilnahme, euch geht es wie dem Richter der sich mit dem Unsinn befassen muss.
Ich habe natürlich eine Rechtschutzversicherung und lasse es darauf ankommen.
A weil er meinte die Beleuchtung würde schon nicht mehr funktionieren, das aber kann ich beweisen da das Foto zum Zeitpunkt des einstellen dies wiederlegt.

Schade das ich zwar dem Ausschluss der Sachmängelhaftung nachgekommen bin, nur was es mir letztenendes bringt wird man sehen.
Ich habe die Rechnung noch auf der auch die Seriennummer vermerkt ist soweit ich weiss.
Schade das es keine Rechtssicherheit mit der "Katze im Sack kaufen" gibt, dann hätte man klare Fronten geschafft wo jeder weiss ob ich mich darauf einlassen oder nicht.
So werde ich jetzt dadurch angreifbar
Unser sogenannter Rechtstaat...
Wird wieder eine Glückspiellotterie dieses Verfahren.
Nur für euch, klar die Karte lief einwandtfrei. 
.
Und Entschuldigung dafür wenn ich nicht den richtigen Ort für unser Thema fand.
Aber ich glaube dieses Thema betrifft uns alle irgendwo.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Dezember 2019)

Ernsthaft? 

Welcome to the internet...   

Betrug auf Ebay bei Hardware? Hab ich ja noch nie gehört.
Dein Fehler war letztlich die Karte zu verschicken und keinen Backstein. So läuft das Game dort....


----------



## kleinerEisbär (19. Dezember 2019)

Ich denke, dass hier eher angesprochen wurde, dass das hier das völlig falsche Unterforum für dein Thema ist. Ich denke das gehört eher zu irgendwas Richtung Off-Topic und nicht zwischen Verkaufsanzeigen...

An für sich hatte ich selbiges schon einmal mit einem Käufer der nach sagenhaften 8 Monaten damit ankam, der PC den ich ihm verkauft habe hätte lediglich 8GB statt der in der Anzeige versprochenen 16GB RAM gehabt bei Auslieferung. 
eBay hat dank fehlendem Video-Nachweis meinerseits damals zu Gunsten des Käufers entschieden und ich durfte ihm den aktuellen Neupreis für 16GB RAM zurückzahlen ... Nach dann fast 12 Monaten nach Kauf, bei einem gebrauchten System ... 

Mein Tipp für den Umgang mit sowas wäre es, einfach gar nicht darauf einzugehen, bis sich eBay zwischenschaltet. Durch "Da es sich um einen Privatverkauf handelt gebe ich keine Gewähr oder keine Garantie.
Ein Umtausch ist ausgeschlossen." hast du ja eigentlich schon eben jenen Fall der Rückzahlung o.ä. ausgeschlossen.
Ansonsten die Anzeige zum Anwalt und das wird sich verlaufen.


----------



## bastian123f (19. Dezember 2019)

Aber hat er sonst noch irgend etwas geschrieben? Nur dass die Beleuchtung nicht geht?

Bei solchen "teuren" Karten, bzw. Sachen nehme ich nur noch Abholung an, bzw. mach es nur noch mit Versand im Forum hier. 
Bei Abholung müssen die Käufer den Gegenstand testen und dann einen Kaufvertrag unterschreiben. Einer wollte das mal nicht machen und musste ohne Ware nach hause gehen...
Mich wollten auch schon mehrere verarschen. Konnte alles aber ohne Anwalt/Gericht klären.

Wenn er dich wirklich verklagen will wegen so etwas, dann denke ich, dass das sowieso außergerichtlich abgehandelt wird, wenn der andere Anwalt nicht ganz verblödet ist.
Und wenn, dann kann man doch bestimmt beantragen, dass der Kaufgegenstand entsprechend geprüft wird. Nicht dass er dran gepfuscht hat und es dir in die Schuhe schieben will.

Zum Ort des Themas: Man hätte vielleicht ein anderes Unterforum nutzen können, aber auf Anhieb wäre mir auch nichts anderes eingefallen. Vielleicht kann es ja ein Mod in den richtigen Ordner verschieben.


----------



## afrotobi (19. Dezember 2019)

Bitte beschreibe doch mal genau was mit der Karte nicht gehen soll.
Du solltest uns das schon sagen - denn bis jetzt redest du sehr kryptisch - dir kann nur geholfen werden wenn du uns auch Informationen gibst.
Kann ja auch sein die Karte geht aufgrund eines Fehlers des Käufers nicht, den man relativ leicht beheben kann!

Oftmals kaufen auch Laien bei eBay karten, stecken die einfach in den Rechner und wundern sich dann.

Hier gibts massig Möglichkeiten:
1. Alte Treiber noch drauf
2. neue Treiber nicht installiert
3. vorher NVIDIA Treiber gehabt und die nicht clean entfernt
4. NT zu schwach
5. Falschen Anschluss genommen für den Monitor (ihr wisst gar nicht wieviele Laien in den Mobo HDMI Anschluss den Monitor stöpseln, obwohl sie ne Graka haben)
6. Karte steckt nicht richtig im Slot (eingerastet)
7. Stromanschlüsse nicht vollständig angebracht (eingerastet)
8. etc. ...

Allerdings ist es mühselig hier alles aufzuschreiben, wenn du uns nicht mal sagst was mit der Karte nicht stimmen soll.
Ich wäre hier erstmal daran interessiert eine Problemlösung aufzuzeigen...
Hatte das gleiche auch mal mit einer 1080ti strix, lief super bei mir - beim Käufer nicht.
Nach 2 Tagen stellt sich raus, das sein NT zu schwach war und er 2x 1080ti im SLI nutzen wollte (mit 500w NT). 
Im oberen PCI-E Slot ging meine Karte wie gewohnt und alles war super. Hab ihm n 1000w NT empfohlen und erklärt das man, nur weil man SLI hat nicht automatisch die doppelte Leistung anliegt (Natürlich mit Quellen, solche Leute sind manchmal nicht sehr leicht zu überzeugen)


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Dezember 2019)

kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Mein Tipp für den Umgang mit sowas wäre es, einfach gar nicht darauf einzugehen, bis sich eBay zwischenschaltet. Durch "Da es sich um einen Privatverkauf handelt gebe ich keine Gewähr oder keine Garantie.
> Ein Umtausch ist ausgeschlossen." hast du ja eigentlich schon eben jenen Fall der Rückzahlung o.ä. ausgeschlossen.
> Ansonsten die Anzeige zum Anwalt und das wird sich verlaufen.



Sicher? Schließt man üblicherweise nicht Garantie und Gewährleistung aus? 

Ich halte diese Formulierung mit "oder" allein schon für sehr sehr ungünstig.

Denkbar, dass der Käufer sich vom schlechten Deutsch des Angebots motiviert wurde hier zuzuschlagen.

Da hier weder Schuld noch Unschuld bewiesen werden kann, sollte man davon absehen dem Käufer hier pauschal Betrug zu unterstellen. 

Niemand kann hier sicher sagen in welchem Zustand die Karte verschickt wurde.


----------



## InfoStudent (19. Dezember 2019)

Ich wurde hier selbst schon im Forum abgezockt mit einem kaputten Board, weder Geld noch Verkäufer je wieder gesehen. Passiert leider


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2019)

Unabhängig davon was jetzt wirklich mit der Karte ist: Wer gebraucht kauft geht immer ein Risiko ein.
Wenn der Verkäufer schreibt: "Kein Umtausch und keine Rücknahme" müsste das doch ausreichen.

Und wer bei Ebay Mist baut wird halt schlecht bewertet.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Dezember 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Sicher? Schließt man üblicherweise nicht Garantie und Gewährleistung aus?
> 
> Ich halte diese Formulierung mit "oder" allein schon für sehr sehr ungünstig.
> 
> ...



Gewährleistung gibt es rechtlich gesehen ohnehin nicht mehr, das ist jetzt die Sachmängelhaftung. Und die kann man auch beim Privatverkauf nicht ausschließen. Will heißen: der Artikel muss bei Versand in dem angegebenen Zustand sein, also beispielsweise voll funktional und mit allen Extrakomponenten, die. Ist dies nicht der Fall und die Schuld liegt (vermutlich) beim Verkäufer, dann kann dieser och so viele Klauseln in den Auktionstext geschrieben haben. Der Nachweis, dass man als Verkäufer NICHT schuld ist, ist eben das schwierige.

Von Käuferseite aus mache ich es bspw so., dass ich das erste Öffnen eines Pakets mit gebrauchter Hardware komplett und mit Detailaufnahmen per Video dokumentierte. Damit ich zur Not wenigstens Belege habe für den Zustand des Artikels, in dem er bei mir angekommen ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Dezember 2019)

Gibt es auch normale Geschäfte auf Ebay? Ich dachte immer Ebay wäre nur zum scammen da


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2019)

Die Sachmängelhaftung oder auch Gewährleistung genannt hat sich in letzter Zeit nicht geändert und hier darf eine privat Person solch eine Leistung ausschließen. Gesetzlich verpflichtet dazu sind nur Gewerbliche Händler. Jedoch dürfen Defekte oder Schäden die klar ersichtlich sind nicht verschwiegen werden, da sonst die Sachmängelhaftung wieder in Kraft tritt.


----------



## GreitZ (19. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon was jetzt wirklich mit der Karte ist: Wer gebraucht kauft geht immer ein Risiko ein.
> Wenn der Verkäufer schreibt: "Kein Umtausch und keine Rücknahme" müsste das doch ausreichen.
> 
> Und wer bei Ebay Mist baut wird halt schlecht bewertet.



Ja das dachte ich auch


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Dezember 2019)

@IICARUS

Wurde das denn ausgeschlossen? 
Ich finde die Aussage mit "keine Gewähr oder keine Garantie" überhaupt nicht eindeutig. Ganz im Gegenteil, ausgeschlossen wird nur eines von beidem. Also für mich steht da "keine Gewähr oder keine Garantie", kann es mir also aussuchen.

Bei logischen Verknüpfungen wird ein "UND" auch nicht einfach zu einem "ODER" und bedeutet mal eben dasselbe. Durch die Fehlerhaft Formulierung hat sich der TE mMn. angreifbar gemacht.

Außerdem wäre es sinnvoll den Threadtitel in einen Betrugsverdacht zu wandeln, da hier immer noch völlig offen ist, wer hier wen versucht über den Tisch zu ziehen.

@ TE: Auch wenn sich für dich  kein anderer Rückschluss ergibt, wir hier können deine Aussage weder glauben noch widerlegen.
Fühl dich deswegen aber nicht angegriffen, es gibt aber mehrere Varianten wie sowas zu Stande kommen kann.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2019)

Die Garantie muss man nicht ausschließen, da du nichts mit der Herstellergarantie zu tun hast und eine Garantieleistung auch immer eine freiwillige Sache ist. Die Gewährleistung wird aber Gesetzlich vorgeschrieben. Die beträgt für Neuware 2 Jahre und für gebrauchte Ware 1 Jahr. Als privat Person kann diese aber ausgeschlossen werden, machst du dies nicht gewährst du automatisch die Gewährleistung mit dazu. Diese muss daher extra mit ausgeschlossen sein um nicht in die Gewährleistungspflicht zu kommen.

Aber es gibt hier auch eine Klausel, Defekte oder Schäden die ersichtlich oder bekannt sind dürfen nicht verschwiegen werden.
Es müssen auch alle Angaben aus der Beschreibung erfüllt sein. Sonst tritt man wieder in die Gewährleistungspflicht.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Dezember 2019)

Schon klar. Was ist aber wenn die Formulierung nicht i.O. ist ?


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2019)

Mir ist nur bekannt das der Ausschluss der Gewährleistung mit aufgewiesen sein muss um sie als privat Person ausschließen zu können. Bei der Garantie spielt es in meinen Augen kein Unterschied wenn dabei steht das diese ausgeschlossen wird. Denn zum einem ist eine Garantie eine freiwillige Sache und zum anderen hat man diese dann ausgeschlossen ohne das sie von Rechtlicher Sicht dabei gewesen wäre.

Finde auch die Aussage "mit Restgarantie" auch immer wieder etwas Lustig, da manche Hersteller eine Garantieleistung auf Zweitkäufer nicht übertragen. Da hilft auch keine Abtrittserklärung bezüglich eines Händler. Da der Hersteller seine Garantievereinbarungen selbst bestimmt.


----------



## afrotobi (19. Dezember 2019)

Der TE möchte uns anscheinend auch nicht aufklären... was hier wirklich an der Karte bemängelt wurde... außer ein bissl RGB Beleuchtung!


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Dezember 2019)

afrotobi schrieb:


> Der TE möchte uns anscheinend auch nicht aufklären... was hier wirklich an der Karte bemängelt wurde... außer ein bissl RGB Beleuchtung!



Das muss er auch nicht. Geht ja erstmal nur um den Sachverhalt.
Gibt viele Punkte die man ansprechen kann, man hätte die Karte und das BIOS auch einfach wieder in den Werkszustand bringen können und gut. Soviel Zeit war wohl nicht und so wurde die Karte mit einem geflashten BIOS verkauft und dies auch noch explizit im Angebot erwähnt. Damit, sowie der ungünstigen Formulierung beim Haftungsauschluss kann man dem Verkäufer alles mögliche Unterstellen und in die Schuhe schieben.


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. Dezember 2019)

Ist bei 230€ der Streitwert nicht viel zu gering für eine Klage?


----------



## GreitZ (19. Dezember 2019)

Meine Formulierung War zweier Anwälten nach wichtig und auch förmlich richtig.
Nun hat der Ankläger und Käufer eben das Recht zu versuchen den Beweis zu erbringen das sie tatsächlich bei ihm kaputt ankam.
Er schrieb mir auch wieviel frames und freezes die Karte bei ihm nur bringt.

Leider in einem Ton dem es mir nicht mehr erlaubte jegliche Hilfeversuche zu unternehmen.
Ich sehe also die Karte läuft, nur nicht wie er sich das wünscht.
So schliesse ich daraus, der Fehler sitzt wohl wieder vor dem Rechner.


Nochmal tausend dank, ich werde weiteres Berichten wenn ich über die Monate mehr erfahre.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Dezember 2019)

Gibt's das klassische eBay echt noch? Ich dachte das hätte sich mit Kleinanzeigen erledigt.


Edit
Ich finde das hier immer noch am schlimmsten...
"Die Karte bringt in 1440p in allen aktuellen Spielen stets über 140fps was für meinen Monitor mit 144hz immer wichtig war."

Das wäre mMn definitiv etwas dass er ankreiden kann.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (19. Dezember 2019)

Weil es faktisch ja auch falsch ist.
Andererseits ist es auch richtig, naja auf low eventuell.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Dezember 2019)

Das komplette Angebot macht ihn angreifbar, der Käufer organisiert sich noch 2 Kollegen oder seine Mutti die 100% beim Einbau vor Ort waren und Ende.


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. Dezember 2019)

Der TE hat sicherlich auch ein paar Bekannte die bezeugen können das die Karte so wie beschrieben lief?! Da steht doch am Ende Aussage gegen Aussage, ich glaub nicht das da was verhandelt wird.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Dezember 2019)

Wer so einen tollen Avatar hat, dem muss ich einfach zustimmen. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Dezember 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wer so einen tollen Avatar hat, dem muss ich einfach zustimmen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Also speziell in der Film-Epoche, eher nicht^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Dezember 2019)

GreitZ schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube dieses Thema betrifft uns alle irgendwo.


Nein, es betrifft nur die, die blind gebrauchte Ware kaufen oder verkaufen.
Wenn ich ebay nutze, oder früher den heißen Draht, dann fährt man zum
Produkt und kann dann auch "wie gesehen" kaufen.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Dezember 2019)

Nunja, das "Hinfahren" ist ja nun doch eine EBay Kleinanzeigen Geschichte und nicht unbedingt auf Ebay.

Praktisch hätte man sich einfach an anderen Angebotstexten ein Beispiel nehmen können. 
Da stehen technische Daten und Angaben zur OVP. 
Nix von garantierten Fps oder Bios-Mods. 
Hier gehts um eine Vega 56 mit nem Bios einer Vega 64, sowie : "1440p in allen aktuellen Spielen stets über 140fps".


----------

